# Rescue in KY



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

There's a woman on our forum who has a rescue that needs a home. I'm trying to see if anyone can help her she lives in KY. I started a new trend in hopes one of our Havanese rescue people can PM her.
Her trend is called meet kallies new sister.
Her vet thought she is a mix but was bought as a full bred Havanese.
This is what her response to me was when I asked about Havanese rescue: " I can't put her into HRI because she is under control of the foster, who is a dalmation rescue person.She said she tried contacting the Hav Rescue in the area & they kept giving her the runaround (her words, not mine!) so she listed her on a website instead. I spoke at length with the foster last night. I asked her if I thought of someone that would be a great match for her (older, stay-at-home that can pay a lot of attention to her & take her out to potty often), could I make a recommendation to her. She flat out said no. She's mad because we're 1 hr 20 minutes from where she lives. Although the original adopting family was 2 hrs away. She said she will list her again & put a 1 hr limit on her. She's really upset that she's getting her back. Says she just took her as a kindness to the PO's. Has 6 dalmations that she's trying to place.

I work, and run home @ lunch to let dogs out to potty & play. But Abby's not being successful in holding her pottying for that long the last 2 days. Pottying in her crate. She always go when we take her out, but apparently able to get her out often enough during the day. That's why I feel she needs someone that's at home.

Foster is going away for a few days (Sun - Wed), so I volunteered to keep her, so she's not shuffled again. So that's what the plan is now. I think foster's hoping I'll change my mind.
This is the sweet baby in need of a good home.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:help::bump:We must not have any of our Havanese rescue people reading posts today. I'm just trying. I could contact a club member here in Oregon but thought we might have someone closer to the area where Sparkle is at.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Don't worry about it Suzi. Abby's fine. She's being loved/treated as if we're keeping her. Her foster has known her for 2 1/2 yrs, and really does want to place her in a good home. She's just frustrated right now. I'd rather Abby go back to her foster that she knows instead of another foster that's just another adjustment for her. 

I do appreciate your help. You have a very generous heart!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I also found someone in Georgia who is interested in finding out more about her to adopt. I will first tell her she isn't a full Havanese. If she doesn't care I'll try to connect you guys...:ranger:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Foster had stated emphatically that she will not let her go farther than 1 hr away from her. So GA is completely out of the question. But nice try.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sadly it sounds to me like the foster just doesnt want to bothered to take time to do what is best for her


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

It's just a bummer for this poor little dog.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Its a complicated situation. But I guess the original foster mom who really does dalmatians knew the original owner and took her in as a favor. She had her for a month . But she had been doing physical therapy with the pup for a long time. So she is attached to the pup and I'm hoping she will just keep her. I'm wondering if the seizures are from the heart worm medication. I don't think her back legs are that big of deal. Its going to take a special person to love this pup and thats why I'm hoping she won't have to be handed off to anyone else.


----------

